

Crystal Meth (variation!) Could Stave Off the Flu - Zenst
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/11/crystal-meth-could-stave-off-the-flu/

======
Zenst
For those of you who just saw the topic and thought of Walter in Breaking Bad
please read the last sentence:

"But more interestingly, it could be that compounds similar to meth could be
used as effective anti-influenza treatments. Just don’t self-prescribe yet,
please."

